# 10 hour self help program by a recovered DPer



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

I found out about a 10 hour program for recovery while searching around on youtbe, it is created by someone who recovered from dp and it seems very promising in it's approach to conquer dp. The website is depersonalizationrecovery.com


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

wise said:


> I found out about a 10 hour program for recovery while searching around on youtbe, it is created by someone who recovered from dp and it seems very promising in it's approach to conquer dp. The website is depersonalizationrecovery.com


Lol. Harris Harington? Never heard of him


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

Reborn said:


> Lol. Harris Harington? Never heard of him


That's because he's not a famous psychologist or psychiatrist, he's a 23 year old from northern California who was able to gather insights on the disorder having experienced it himself and create the changes necessary to recover. Kudos to him for reaching out to people, brilliant insights on his part.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 28, 2012)

dkkngjdfgkdgldg said:


> around here we share!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No seeds. -.-


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I watched harris harington's program and got nothing from it. but some might find it helpful.


----------



## lauzdp (May 31, 2012)

Ive still got to try the exercises but everything he says just really makes sense. Even if it is false hope... it still is hope


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

The program is good. Is it worth $100? I dunno.

I think the attachment theories w/ DP hold a lot of truth. I certainly benefited from his program.


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

Im going to try and make my own version for the community to share and it'll actually be good. I think i had the worst case ever on this forum. I know how to cure DP. No bullshit on this bullship. 100% free. Hope to ensure a 100% recovery.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

It's been a godsend to me this program. When he talks about how psychological trauma disintegrates the brain, and the need to reintegrate again it just makes sense intuitively. His ability to draw all these conclusions based on his research is truly nothing short of brilliant. I have the Linden method and it just talks about the need to 'reset' the amygdala by doing x y and z but I like how HH goes really in depth at the psychoanalytical level showing he has a true understanding of DP as it's own issue and not just something that co-exists with anxiety.


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

wise said:


> That's because he's not a famous psychologist or psychiatrist, he's a 23 year old from northern California who was able to gather insights on the disorder having experienced it himself and create the changes necessary to recover. Kudos to him for reaching out to people, brilliant insights on his part.


That was my attempt at sarcasm. My point was that ppl have posted his videos and insights on this forum like a million times already.But, I do agree with his stuff. It may not make sense to some people, but it explains how I got DP 100%.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

Reborn said:


> That was my attempt at sarcasm. My point was that ppl have posted his videos and insights on this forum like a million times already.But, I do agree with his stuff. It may not make sense to some people, but it explains how I got DP 100%.


Sorry, I'm new here and I realize now that this forum has been here for a while so quite frankly I'm surprised that his epiphanies haven't impressed more people. He's managed to touch alot of bases about how and why dp manifests and manages to be really optimistic about being able to get it under control. It's nice to feel like I'm not hopelessly damaged for once and be given the tools to deal with the issues that potentially cause dp.


----------

